# Fehlermeldung bei Installation->geht nicht



## mb23 (28. Apr. 2009)

Hallo.
Ich versuche jetzt schon das 5Mal ispconfig zu installieren.
Hatte es schonmal drauf, vserver gelöscht und neu aufgesetzt. Seit dem geht es nicht mehr.


Rufe ich als php -q install.php auf kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Notice: Undefined variable: distver in /neu/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135
> 
> Notice: Undefined variable: distid in /neu/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135
> 
> Notice: Undefined variable: distbaseid in /neu/ispconfig3_install/install/lib/install.lib.php on line 135


Was könnte das sein?(debian lenny)

EDIT: Ich habs gefunden in einem anderen Beitrag hier:
Debian version auf 5.0 setzen.

Dafür hats jetzt mein Apache zerbröselt..er startet nicht mehr...was könnte das nun wieder sein?



> /etc/init.d/apache2 start
> Starting web server: apache2 failed!


Mehr kommt nicht.
Vor der Installation von ispconfig gings apache noch einwandfrei!


----------



## planet_fox (28. Apr. 2009)

Welche ISP Version ?, Schau mal in dei apache logfiles


----------



## mb23 (28. Apr. 2009)

Version 3.

Apache errorlog sagt das:



> unable to start piped log program ' /usr/sbin/vlogger -s access.log -t "%Y%m%d-access.log" /var/log/ispconfig/httpd': No such file or directory
> Unable to open logs


----------



## mb23 (28. Apr. 2009)

Also ich bin jetzt 3 Mal exakt dieser Vorlage gefolgt und davor jedesmal debian komplett neu installiert:

http://www.howtoforge.de/howto/der-perfekte-server-debian-lenny-debian-50-ispconfig-3/6/

Jedesmal ist der Apache futsch, kann nicht neu gestartet werden, vor der Installation von ispconfig geht der apache.
Schätze da macht der ispconfig installer einen Fehler, anders kann ich es mir vorstellen...


----------



## planet_fox (29. Apr. 2009)

> /var/log/ispconfig/httpd


ist der ordner wirklich nicht vorhanden ?

ls /var/log/ispconfig



> Schätze da macht der ispconfig installer einen Fehler, anders kann ich es mir vorstellen...


Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## mb23 (29. Apr. 2009)

Ich habs gestern abend nochmal versucht, es geht nicht.
VOR der Installation von ispconfig geht  der apache und alles andere einwandfrei, nach der Installation nicht mehr.

Der Ordner ist wirklich nicht vorhanden...


----------



## planet_fox (29. Apr. 2009)

schau mal ob folgender ordner vorhanden ist


```
ls /var/log/ispconfig/
```
wenn ja poste mal die letzten 5 einträge der datei


```
cat  /var/log/ispconfig/ispconfig.log
```
Das ist ein vserver richtig ?


----------



## mb23 (29. Apr. 2009)

Ja es ist (noch) ein vserver...ist das ein Problem?


----------



## planet_fox (29. Apr. 2009)

da war irgendwo was zu beachten, mit openvz. 
Ansonsten weiss ich momentan nicht so wirklich weiter.


----------



## mb23 (29. Apr. 2009)

Ok vielen dank, trotzdem.
Habe gegoogelt aber nichts nennenswertes gefunden für isp3 und openvz.

Habs grad nochmal versucht, nach der Installation ist der apache definitiv futsch!
Keine Chance!

Dann muss ich wohl leider was anderes installieren.


----------



## planet_fox (29. Apr. 2009)

Versich mal die Installation in einer vmware.


----------



## mb23 (29. Apr. 2009)

Jetzt hats geklappt...aber frag mich nicht warum!


----------



## planet_fox (29. Apr. 2009)

In der Vmware oder wo, was hast du gemacht ?


----------



## mb23 (29. Apr. 2009)

Ne ganz normal in der openvz.
Es gibt ja 2 Howto Anleitungen: Eine für ispc2 und ispc3.
Ich bin nun erst nach der 2er gegangen ohne ipsc zu installieren.
Dann habe ich erstmal ein bischen rumgestestet, mit postfix ein paar Emails verschickt und dann ispc3 installiere aus der Subversion.
Kann aber nicht wirklich sagen, was ich da anders gemacht habe....


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2009)

Ok, das erklärt natürlich die Probleme. Ein Server der nach der ISPConfig 2 Anleitung installiert wurde kann nicht für ISPConfig 3 verwendet werden, da das Setup komplett inkompatibel ist.


----------

